# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  $5k Grant For Students "What Would a 3D printer Mean For Your School?"

## Brian_Krassenstein

One of the great ways to get students involved in learning about the technology of 3D printing as well as trying their hand at designing and fabrication is through rewarding contests. Currently, Stratasys is teaming up with both THE Journal and Campus Technology in a contest for K-12 students as well as those engaged in higher education. Rewarded for the best essay, students vie to win a $5K grant as well as a Stratasys Mojo 3D printer for their school. Read more about the contest at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/94914/students-an...o-win-printer/

----------


## MechaTurtles

Isn't the Mojo a proprietary filament printer?

----------

